# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo iedereen

## perevin

Mijn naam is Léonie en ik ben 64 lentes jong.

Vandaag heb ik last van overgewicht, ik ben namelijk in één jaar tijd 12 kilo zwaarder geworden.
In 2001 werd ik het slachtoffer van een zwaar verkeersongeval met als gevolg, gescheurde milt, oedeem in de longen, de spier van het middenrif doorgeknipt en hierdoor dus een prothese enz....
Dat alles betekent natuurlijk dat zwaarder worden voor mij zware gevolgen heeft.
Gedurende 10 jaar heb ik "contramal retard" genomen en over één jaar terug ben ik er spontaan mee gestopt . 
Gedurende die periode tot nog niet zolang geleden heb ik in een heel veel tress gekend en vandaag gaat het beter maar het is nog niet helemaal verdwenen.
Nu heb ik een te hoge bloeddruk, pijn aan de spieren en vooral pijn in de benen, ik krijg zo van die kleine blauwe plekjes en volgens mijn huisarts is het een afzet van ijzer in de aders. Heel sporadisch neem ik eens een "Dafalgan" .
Zo dat is natuurlijk een hele boterham, maar ik ben zeker niet de enige en daarom ben ik blij deze site te hebben gevonden.
Verder wens ik nog een goede avond aan iedereen en ik hoop langs deze weg vele dingen te kunnen delen.
groetjes,
Léonie

----------

